# Yongnuo flash



## minuj23 (Jan 22, 2011)

Can anyone suggest the best Yongnuo flash? Something that is just  mounted on the hotshoe but can be tilted up/down and turned left/right.   Is it a wise investment? Or do we really have to go with our brand's  flash? I don't plan on taking up photography as a career. Just indoor  family shoots, some friend's special occasion and the likes. Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm afraid I know nothing about Yongnuo flash (In fact I've never heard of them before) so I can't comment or make any suggestions, but the big advantage to using a flash made by your camera's manufacturer is that you will get fully automatic/TTL flash metering, whereas with this type of third-party equipment you will have only manual flash exposure.  Manual flash exposure isn't difficult, but automatic is a lot nicer.


----------



## minuj23 (Jan 22, 2011)

here's the website where i plan on buying the Yongnuo flashes. Sorry for the link cause I understand some don't want to open links. :thumbup:

YONGNUO


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 22, 2011)

I bought my lighting from Henry's and was very satisfied with the service. One of the reflectors for the mono-lights was dented and they shipped me a replacement right away... 

As far as Yongnuo flashes go, I am unfamiliar with them. But I have heard a couple of people recommend them...


----------



## changoleon (Jan 22, 2011)

Problem with chinesse equipment is they dont last long, at the long run you end up paying more than buying original. these flashes sell at ebay for 60-100 dlls.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 22, 2011)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> I bought my lighting from Henry's and was very satisfied with the service. One of the reflectors for the mono-lights was dented and they shipped me a replacement right away...
> 
> As far as Yongnuo flashes go, I am unfamiliar with them. But I have heard a couple of people recommend them...



Are you sure that's the same Henrys?

Having viewed the website, it looks like these units have TTL modules built-in, so you will in fact be able to have automatic flash-exposure.  In that event, my recommendation is to buy the unit with the highest guide number (equates to flash out-put power) that you can afford.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 22, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Are you sure that's the same Henrys?



Upon closer inspection, I don't think it is the same Henry's.

Sorry...  Disregard my input.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 22, 2011)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure that's the same Henrys?
> ...


 I was thinking you must spend a LOT on shipping!


----------



## minuj23 (Jan 22, 2011)

yea I doubt it's the same Henry's since this is in Manila.  

So my benchmark should be highest GN that supports TTL and it could be a decent flash?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 22, 2011)

minuj23 said:


> yea I doubt it's the same Henry's since this is in Manila.
> 
> So my benchmark should be highest GN that supports TTL and it could be a decent flash?


I can't comment on the quality of the brand as I know nothing about them, but assuming it's a decent quality product, than typically the highest guide number with TTL support will be your best bet.  I would suggest searching on-line for product reviews before you commit.


----------



## enzodm (Jan 23, 2011)

You can find some reliable reviews here: Yongnuo YN-468 Flash Review | Speedlights.net (also other models have been reviewed).
The linked one is about Yongnuo YN468, that has TTL for Canon too (you have to choose one with the right TTL protocol for your camera).
I own a YN465 in the Canon version and I'm overall glad of it. Guide number is lower than major brands, but not bad for learning and for basic usage.
They are now well known for off camera flash, because all of them have manual modes.


----------

